# Phonograph help...



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

My father has a Pioneer phonograph and a newer Pioneer receiver that doesn't specify a "Phono" audio out. He has an older receiver that specifically has an audio output called Phono and is using that with his phonograph, because he was informed that the output Hz is different on a phono out than on, say, CD or DVD out. He claims he has tried running the phonograph off a normal audio output from his new receiver and the sound is muffled, etc. So apparently, there is something different about a phonograph output, or he was doing something wrong. If the output IS different somehow, is there some sort of inline converter that can be utilized so he can run audio out from a source on his receiver like CD or AUX, then audio in to the inline converter, then out to the phonograph? Thanks for the help!

Mike


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

It's been a while, and all of my receivers have a phono input (including my relatively new Onkyo), but yes, I believe they make converters for this problem. Search the web, or call you local audio dealer. I know it became common for manufacturers to quit building these inputs into their equipment when everyone thought the CD was going to kill all interest in records.

Here, try this: http://www.guitarcenter.com/Search/Default.aspx?src=phono+preamp


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Phono stages are negatively charged, unlike your standard inputs. You just need a phono pre-amp and you will be in business.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Am I the only one who read "Pornograph help" at first glance? HAHA!


----------

